# Youngest TT Owner?



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

I was thinking today, I'm 23... am I the youngest TT owner on here?


----------



## Danny (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry to disappoint you my friend but im 21 years old, i own a 2003 225 in avus silver.

:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Dammit! That was gonna be my claim to fame  How the f*ck do you get insurance?


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

Im only just 21...

Got the TT when i just turned 20!

Sorry to burst your bubble, there is a 19 yr old on here with a QS. And i think Scotty is a little younger than me aswell...


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

A QS must be Group 19/20? 19yr old with group 19/20 car... Big bills or on someone else's insurance surely? How can you afford a QS at 19? My bubble is well and truely burst 

Paul


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Tut kids and chavs :lol: First it was BMW 3 series now its TTs. Watch out TVR owners you are next :evil:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Beat you all, mine is registered in my youngest son's name and he is 6. Hilarious when he gets speeding tickets left right and centre and they cant make em stick!


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Is a TT an older mans car?


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

prt225TT said:


> Is a TT an older mans car?


A TT is a car for 2* year olds.

Although alot of middle age Mid life crisis people also like TT's.


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

It's lovely to know that at 42 I must be having a mid-life crisis then?!

You teens and twenty somethings be grateful to us older owners - we fought in the Great War so that you could drive German cars instead of having to talk German, and we used to eat gravel, and our dad used to thrash us within an inch of our lives and we'd be thankful......


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Major Problem said:


> It's lovely to know that at 42 I must be having a mid-life crisis then?!
> 
> You teens and twenty somethings be grateful to us older owners - we fought in the Great War so that you could drive German cars instead of having to talk German, and we used to eat gravel, and our dad used to thrash us within an inch of our lives and we'd be thankful......


You older guys be thankfull for us lads who got rid of Saddam so petrol would be cheaper... wait... it hasnt actually got any cheaper has it :? Oh well, 6 months in the desert wasted :? haha

Paul


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

Leg said:


> Beat you all, mine is registered in my youngest son's name and he is 6. Hilarious when he gets speeding tickets left right and centre and they cant make em stick!


Eh how does that work?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

skydiver said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Beat you all, mine is registered in my youngest son's name and he is 6. Hilarious when he gets speeding tickets left right and centre and they cant make em stick!
> ...


FFS.


----------



## masg (May 25, 2006)

sorry mate im 19 got my TT when i turned 18...der are insurance companies out there that insure you to drive any car up to group 20 as long as your a policy holder on your own car...such as a 100quid banger...and it works!


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

WozzaTT said:


> skydiver said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


What do you mean by that?


----------



## masg (May 25, 2006)

skydiver said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > skydiver said:
> ...


For F*cks Sakes


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

masg said:


> skydiver said:
> 
> 
> > WozzaTT said:
> ...


I know that but I want to know who its directed at?

I don't think its wrong to ask someone how they are getting around the law if what they are saying is genuine is it?


----------



## masg (May 25, 2006)

oh ok thought u was asking what it ment...my bad

my uncle told me that his rich arab mate registered his 12year old son under his SLR because he just has too much money,im sure you can do it because it don't ask for your lisence details on log book


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

skydiver said:


> masg said:
> 
> 
> > skydiver said:
> ...


Sky, I think they are saying 'FFS dont you know its Leg?' as in 'pinch of salt' m8. FFS wasnt possibly the best way for them to point out that Im a wind up merchant but I dont believe it was meant nastily. :wink:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

les said:


> Tut kids and chavs :lol: First it was BMW 3 series now its TTs. Watch out TVR owners you are next :evil:


I owned a TVR when I was in my 20's


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> skydiver said:
> 
> 
> > masg said:
> ...


No offence intended Skydiver  . I just thought it would have been obvious by Leg's comment that he was having a joke. I retract my FFS!


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

Its cool mate was just curious, not that first time I have heard people on forums come up with some wild ideas on evading speeding tickets :lol:


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Im 21


----------



## crazyman (Jun 28, 2006)

im 23 too. 8) :lol:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm 17.. [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Adam Wright (Apr 6, 2007)

im 21 too. lets all have a big par-ty!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Adam Wright said:


> im 21 too. lets all have a big par-ty!


Where ya want to go McDonalds, Mothercare or the Fun Factory :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

KentishTT said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Tut kids and chavs :lol: First it was BMW 3 series now its TTs. Watch out TVR owners you are next :evil:
> ...


So did I. No wait a minute... oh.. I owned a TV


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm looking to sell my TT.

TT's are becoming too common to everyone, like guys starting the monthly thread ''how old are you in your prestige TT'' :roll:

Tempted with the MK2, but 200bhp 2wd doesn't do it for me, neither the 3.2V6........250bhp is crap from a 3.2 V6

What to do???


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

les said:


> Adam Wright said:
> 
> 
> > im 21 too. lets all have a big par-ty!
> ...


 :lol: happy meals all round kids !
















..... age is nothing but a number


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

tiTTy said:


> I'm looking to sell my TT.
> 
> TT's are becoming too common to everyone, like guys starting the monthly thread ''how old are you in your prestige TT'' :roll:
> 
> ...


Get off your high horse maybe? :roll:


----------



## CLAIRE18 (Oct 22, 2006)

im 22 now had it when i was 21 :-*


----------



## bagseye (Dec 23, 2006)

25 but my insurance looks like it will still be over a grand next year


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

prt225TT said:


> I was thinking today, I'm 23... am I the youngest TT owner on here?


I was 18 when I got mine, last year. 19 now. Only 19 year old pushin 340bhp


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Only 19 year old pushin 340bhp


God help us :roll: :wink:

James


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

coupe-sport said:


> God help us :roll: :wink: James


I know so next year being 20 and pushin a 612bhp SL65 :?

Z4 is looking lovely :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

tiTTy said:


> I'm looking to sell my TT.
> 
> TT's are becoming too common to everyone, like guys starting the monthly thread ''how old are you in your prestige TT'' :roll:
> 
> ...


What is your budget?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

S10TYG said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > God help us :roll: :wink: James
> ...


what do you do for a living? you must be earning a grand a week at least to spend like you do :wink:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

play football steve :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

S10TYG said:


> play football steve :wink:


Do you actually play though? For a proper club? :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

S10TYG said:


> play football steve :wink:


who for mate? what's your full name


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jampott said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> > play football steve :wink:
> ...


Apparently so Tim ~ http://www.readingfc.premiumtv.co.uk/page/ProfilesDetail/0,,10306~33192,00.html


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> I know so next year being 20 and pushin a 612bhp SL65
> 
> Z4 is looking lovely


Cheers Scott 8)

Caney - when are you going to go head to head with Clive at SP (when he finally gets his TTR sorted). Definetly want to see that 

James


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > S10TYG said:
> ...


I know he's on Reading's books. Doesn't mean he plays for them... :roll:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

wow  a celebrity on the forum


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

im 20


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jampott said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Well, probably closer to playing for them than you ya fat bar-steward!! :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > TT2BMW said:
> ...


I told you, I had a trial for Chelsea a month or 2 ago, hence the RRS and the R8 on the way.

I can't agree terms, though.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

:lol:

What the flower show?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> :lol:
> 
> What the flower show?


No, the Pensioners you silly twat. :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jampott said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> > play football steve :wink:
> ...


Of course he does Acrington Stanley :wink:


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Ive just turned 19 and have a 225 TTR, few months after my 18t h Birthday, I was rolling in a BMW 330ci.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm only 19. Gimme a chance!!! :lol:


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> tiTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking to sell my TT.
> ...


Hi Leg

Budget is Â£34,000....not enough for the new M3 

I am also looking at the Z4 M Coupe, but cant make my mind up about the front?


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk said:


> tiTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking to sell my TT.
> ...


I'm not the one advertsing my young fruitful age and the fact I drive a TT, its embarrasing, and some of the mature guys on here are just thinking ''tit heads''


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

S10TYG said:


> I'm only 19. Gimme a chance!!! :lol:


I hope you lose on sunday mate  , cheers Dougie (Man utd Fan) 8)


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> I'm not the one advertsing my young fruitful age and the fact I drive a TT, its embarrasing, and some of the mature guys on here are just thinking ''tit heads''


I think i'd have been pretty pleased at 19/20 to have had something along the lines of a TT. I could think of some worse threads that have been on here :?

James


----------



## bagseye (Dec 23, 2006)

pug 205 1.1

now theres a good car for the teens.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

bagseye said:


> pug 205 1.1
> 
> now theres a good car for the teens.


Nah MkII Escort every time (Am I showing my age here?  )


----------



## bagseye (Dec 23, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Nah MkII Escort every time (Am I showing my age here?  )


my dad owned one :lol:


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

What really pisses me off is why do people say â€œteensâ€ HAVE to drive low end cars? Well really noâ€¦, drive what you want. I have been driving some amazing cars since passing my test and its funny how the people â€œolderâ€ than me get rather jealous to see a teenager driving a high performance car, they look at you as its illegal. The funniest time is when people say â€œoh you will crash soonâ€ ok how the hell do you predict this?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm in my second childhood and drive a TT. Does that count? :roll:

Joe


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

Juber said:


> What really pisses me off is why do people say â€œteensâ€ HAVE to drive low end cars? Well really noâ€¦, drive what you want. I have been driving some amazing cars since passing my test and its funny how the people â€œolderâ€ than me get rather jealous to see a teenager driving a high performance car, they look at you as its illegal. The funniest time is when people say â€œoh you will crash soonâ€ ok how the hell do you predict this?


I hear ya buddy, i get the same shit... Im insure on all of our cars in our fleet policy so ive got the choice of my TT, mums SLK, or Daddys X5.
Gets a bit boring after a while.....


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

youngg said:


> Juber said:
> 
> 
> > What really pisses me off is why do people say â€œteensâ€ HAVE to drive low end cars? Well really noâ€¦, drive what you want. I have been driving some amazing cars since passing my test and its funny how the people â€œolderâ€ than me get rather jealous to see a teenager driving a high performance car, they look at you as its illegal. The funniest time is when people say â€œoh you will crash soonâ€ ok how the hell do you predict this?
> ...


Lol thats the way, next up is a Porsche for dad hopefully, Sisters to get something flash too wack it all on trade policy and drive them all lol.

I remember this prick said while looking at his car "maybe one day kid" (he had a Mx5 new shape) i was like yeah and jumped into my old 330ci and drove off lol

How old are you mate? im glad theres a few people my age group here. . .


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

tiTTy said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > tiTTy said:
> ...


Think I would have to go for the Z4M m8, Broadspeed do new ones for about that budget. Sometimes I wonder if I should get one and keep the TT as well instead of getting the M3 tbh. I do like them. White with black split rims and white/black leather, mmmmm.

When I was 19 I had a 205 1.9Gti with all the trimmings and a full leather refit. I loved that car. If anyone sees E212 UUB on the road (it is red) stop the driver and ask em if they want to sell it.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> When I was 19 I had a 205 1.9Gti with all the trimmings and a full leather refit. I loved that car. If anyone sees E212 UUB on the road (it is red) stop the driver and ask em if they want to sell it.


Given the way most 205 Gits are going now, I really wouldn't be suprised if it's been backward through a hedge by now. I'll keep my eyes open for your reg though - http://www.205gtidrivers.com/

I got my TT when I was 23 and the day I picked it up the local police followed me home (down a dead end road). It's great to get protective service like that


----------



## p-torque.co.uk (Sep 12, 2006)

Leg said:


> tiTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Very jealous of your M3 :wink:


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

coupe-sport said:


> > I'm not the one advertsing my young fruitful age and the fact I drive a TT, its embarrasing, and some of the mature guys on here are just thinking ''tit heads''
> 
> 
> I think i'd have been pretty pleased at 19/20 to have had something along the lines of a TT. I could think of some worse threads that have been on here :?
> ...


Hi James

I know mate, but it does get boring. I had my TT at 22 and I'm now 23 looking for something different, but didn't feel the need to broadcast it.

Your Z4 does look nice. Been pleased? I am seriousy very tempted and hopefully test driving one this week


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> I'm in my second childhood and drive a TT. Does that count? :roll:
> 
> Joe


I thought that you 'd been around the clock once already Joe :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in my second childhood and drive a TT. Does that count? :roll:
> ...


Sundial


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Leg said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


ooh nasty :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Only if you sit on one by accident.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> I'm in my second childhood and drive a TT. Does that count? :roll:
> 
> Joe


No, because there are some about who haven't even left their first childhood yet. :wink:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Leg said:


> When I was 19 I had a 205 1.9Gti with all the trimmings and a full leather refit. I loved that car. If anyone sees E212 UUB on the road (it is red) stop the driver and ask em if they want to sell it.


I had a 1.6 gti when I was 21 - also red, E703 WWR. I saw it about 6 years ago, but by the time it registered it had gone the other way - would love it back...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Is there a website anywhere where you can track down your old cars?


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> Is there a website anywhere where you can track down your old cars?


Is there not something you can do at the DVLA? To find out where the new resigstered owner is?

Like in gone in 60 seconds?

Or am i im dream world?? :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

youngg said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a website anywhere where you can track down your old cars?
> ...


No idea, I would imagine only the Police can do that?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Google your old number plate - it turned up my old Fiesta RS turbo and its owner.

James


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Your Z4 does look nice. Been pleased? I am seriousy very tempted and hopefully test driving one this week


Ta  - Very pleased. Great looking and sounds good too. It costs me more in cleaning products than petrol :lol:

Good luck with the test drive 8)

James


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

You older guys be thankfull for us lads who got rid of Saddam so petrol would be cheaper... wait... it hasnt actually got any cheaper has it :? Oh well, 6 months in the desert wasted :? haha

Paul[/quote]

And you were around for the FIRST gulf war :lol: :lol:


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

robokn said:


> You older guys be thankfull for us lads who got rid of Saddam so petrol would be cheaper... wait... it hasnt actually got any cheaper has it :? Oh well, 6 months in the desert wasted :? haha
> 
> Paul


And you were around for the FIRST gulf war :lol: :lol:[/quote]

I was in the first one ,doesn't seem like 17 years ago though  
Talking of cars in my youth I had a brand new XR2 when I was 22 registration E441LUV 8)


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Leg said:


> Is there a website anywhere where you can track down your old cars?


Now that IS interesting. Is there?

Joe


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Wasnt around for the first Gulf, only 23!

Paul


----------



## TGS (Jun 24, 2007)

tt dug said:


> Talking of cars in my youth I had a brand new XR2 when I was 22 registration E441LUV 8)


I had my 1st Ford 3 litre Capri at 18 wow they was the days dam 27 years ago. No Xr's in them days later on I got a RS Turbo cherry red when I was about 22. Just got the Mrs TT 225C Black. Now I drive me Renault Kango in the week for wrk  But love the weekends


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

garyc said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in my second childhood and drive a TT. Does that count? :roll:
> ...


Gary

I've noticed that too. New comers, God bless them, who ask the most puerile questions about their beloved TT, the answers to which are all too obvious...aahh.

Joe


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Got mine when i was 19, 20 now and insurance is only Â£1000

and just because i am young doesnt mean i am "chav" people who say that are just jealous or dont work hard enough... Think Scotty G is youngest on here


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

I pay Â£1300 for insurance I'm 21, who you with?


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

elephant mate

4 years ncb and live in a good ish area with my parents as named drivers


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Thats why then, I only have 1 years no claims bonus.

Do you have any mods?

I think the insurance would shoot up if I started modding! :roll:


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

Juber said:


> What really pisses me off is why do people say â€œteensâ€ HAVE to drive low end cars? Well really noâ€¦, drive what you want. I have been driving some amazing cars since passing my test and its funny how the people â€œolderâ€ than me get rather jealous to see a teenager driving a high performance car, they look at you as its illegal. The funniest time is when people say â€œoh you will crash soonâ€ ok how the hell do you predict this?


I agree, you drive what you can afford to drive and insure. I guess all the "you will crash" comments are based on the fact that as young drivers you don't have a lot of experience.

I still consider myself a young driver (27) and understand when people say "Oi young un you gonna crash"

Thats not to say you / we will but come on lets think about it, young drivers go from a 1.2 Corsa etc to a high powered TT......

If you have never had any other training then its obvious its a step to far too quick.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

jacksprat said:


> 20 now and insurance is only Â£1000





jacksprat said:


> 4 years ncb


How does that work? :roll:


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

moped my friend


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

skydiver said:


> Juber said:
> 
> 
> > What really pisses me off is why do people say â€œteensâ€ HAVE to drive low end cars? Well really noâ€¦, drive what you want. I have been driving some amazing cars since passing my test and its funny how the people â€œolderâ€ than me get rather jealous to see a teenager driving a high performance car, they look at you as its illegal. The funniest time is when people say â€œoh you will crash soonâ€ ok how the hell do you predict this?
> ...


His first car was a 540 Beemer lol then a 330 so dont think he ever had the pleasure of experiencing a 1.2 corsa :lol:


----------



## bagseye (Dec 23, 2006)

skydiver said:


> Thats not to say you / we will but come on lets think about it, young drivers go from a 1.2 Corsa etc to a high powered TT......
> 
> If you have never had any other training then its obvious its a step to far too quick.


a TT is hardly what you call a quick car. plus with the driving aids its very hard to loose control

in all its a very driver friendly car


----------



## TGS (Jun 24, 2007)

bagseye said:


> in all its a very driver friendly car


So the Mrs tells me


----------



## Kristian_TT (Oct 31, 2006)

Got my TT when I was 19.. had it for 7 months now..


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

[/quote]His first car was a 540 Beemer lol then a 330 so dont think he ever had the pleasure of experiencing a 1.2 corsa :lol:[/quote]

Bloody hell thats not bad going is it


----------



## Lee_TTC (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm 22 with 4 years no claims on a 2001 TTC 225 - Â£748 insurance, although thats Â£1100 excess and no protection on my no-claims!! Wanted a roadster but churchill (my insurance company) wouldn't even give me a quote!!


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

His first car was a 540 Beemer lol then a 330 so dont think he ever had the pleasure of experiencing a 1.2 corsa :lol:[/quote]

Bloody hell thats not bad going is it [/quote]

Na, but the boy works hard thats for sure!


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

What does he do?


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

What does he do?


----------

